# Can you identify the Mystery Wood



## Ben Holt (Feb 18, 2016)

In @Tclem 's box of goodies, I came across a rough looking piece of black wood. I imagined it was some type of burl. I treated all the cracks with a lot of CA and turned it today. Me LIKEY!! Is it Buckeye? Still trying to figure out the camera. My father is a amateur/professional photographer...his recommendation was to get a real camera. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2016)

Am I seeing some white spots from the sanding dust? With darker woods and burls, I like to use my india ink pen and touch up the white spots. 
It looks nicely done Ben...


----------



## Tclem (Feb 18, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> In @Tclem 's box of goodies, I came across a rough looking piece of black wood. I imagined it was some type of burl. I treated all the cracks with a lot of CA and turned it today. Me LIKEY!! Is it Buckeye? Still trying to figure out the camera. My father is a amateur/professional photographer...his recommendation was to get a real camera. LOL
> 
> View attachment 97613


Looks like buckeye burl to me. Be careful when you get to the ends. Looks like you may be overturning a tad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 18, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Looks like buckeye burl to me. Be careful when you get to the ends. Looks like you may be overturning a tad



I'd say u are right on the buckeye burl. 


@Ben Holt Good looking pen


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 18, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Looks like buckeye burl to me. Be careful when you get to the ends. Looks like you may be overturning a tad


Meaning I'm taking too much wood off near the tip and cap? Anyway to easily prevent this?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 18, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Anyway to easily prevent this?


Don't turn as much off? haha

Don't turn down to your bushings all the way... you have to keep in mind that sanding removes some material, so leave them a little on the big side to compensate. You can use some calipers to check and make sure you're where you need to be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 18, 2016)

What the turkey from Kentucky said. He is finally right about something.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 18, 2016)

Watch the HarborFright flyers for special deals on these "6-inch digital calipers with SAE, metric _*and fractional*_ readings" -- usually $20 but from time to time they drop the price to $12, at which point I always buy another one. (It's cheaper than getting a replacement battery )

I measure the actual pen hardware -- the bushings are not always exactly right, and they tend to shrink over time (something to do with the sandpaper and/or lathe tools that bump into them) -- and write it on a sticky note which I put in clear view while I'm turning. Then as I approach the right size while turning, I stop and check the measurements of the workpiece to see how I'm doing. As a shortcut, I measure the bushings so I know if turning/sanding down to the bushing will actually mean I went too far.

For this purpose, I use the calipers set to decimal readout.

I find having the fractional readout is very useful when I make tenons and need to know what size drill bit to use to make a hole in the part it's going to fit into.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 19, 2016)

Get rid of the bushings and use calipers only and turn between centers.


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 19, 2016)

This one any better?


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks well turned from here.
Looks like a bit of metal bushing dust from sanding in the nib end of the blank.

Les


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2016)

Much improvement! It's a hair fat where the band is, try to match the band diameter and barrel up top but that happens until you're used to how much build your finish adds. Top and Bottom look well matched, the curves are consistent. Is that some of that Osage from the box you got in the auction?


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Much improvement! It's a hair fat where the band is, try to match the band diameter and barrel up top but that happens until you're used to how much build your finish adds. Top and Bottom look well matched, the curves are consistent. Is that some of that Osage from the box you got in the auction?



Thanks...still working on it. Should the bottom barrel be fatter where it goes under the top ring to get rid of the gap between lower tube and ring. And yes that is some Osage from the auction. It's very prerty!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Thanks...still working on it. Should the bottom barrel be fatter where it goes under the top ring to get rid of the gap between lower tube and ring. And yes that is some Osage from the auction. It's very prerty!



Some gap is OK, I'd rather see a small gap than have it tight and bind down the road.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

